# LA County Expanded Scope of Practice Training



## jcfitz7 (May 28, 2005)

I am a newly certified EMT-B/WEMT.  My initial certification is from Central California Emergency Medical Services Agency (Fresno, Kings, Madera, Tulare Counties).  I am interested in being certified in Los Angeles County and have noticed that part of process is LA County Expanded Scope of Practice and AED Training.  Where is it offered?  I can't find it anywhere as a stand alone course.  Any Suggestions?

Thanks, 
Jason


----------



## ECC (May 28, 2005)

:dunno:


Best way to find out is to call LA County.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 28, 2005)

Squad 51 to Rampart

http://www.thegagebrigade.com/faq.htm


http://www.randymantooth.com/30anniv/new.html


http://www.emergencyfans.com/sounds/


http://www.emergency51.com/premise.html


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 28, 2005)

First of all...welcome to the forum.  

As an L.A. County EMT-1, I have to say...that's a darn good question on the expanded scope. I'm not aware of any stand-along expanded scope courses either, though I think the county DHS does do the skills testing.

Two places I'd suggest checking with are the School of EMT in Long Beach (where I did my EMT training) and the UCLA Center for Prehospital Care. Both do refresher/recert courses and may be able to work something out for just the expanded scope, even if its not one of their normal offerings. If you can't get an answer from either of those, let me know and I'll check with my department's EMS coordinator and see if he has any other ideas.

As far as the AED goes, I believe they'll accept any AED cert. If you have either the AHA or ARC professional rescuer CPR that includes it, they should accept that. I've never had to show anything other than my AHA card. 

Good luck!


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 28, 2005)

So what is an EMT-I(1) & EMT-II(2)?


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 28, 2005)

EMT-1 is Basic and EMT-2 is Intermediate. They technically use the Roman numerals (I and II), but I always use the Arabic numerals when talking to non-California folks since Roman numeral "I" is the same as the letter "I" which means Intermediate everywhere else, but an EMT-I in California is a Basic.

California lets each county set their own "expanded scope" which are certain optional skills above the standard state-wide EMT minimums. For example, in LA County, we can adminster an epi pen (if prescribed to the PT), but in Orange County, they can't. So, even though an EMT certified in any county is considered an EMT throughout the state, if you want to work in a specific county, you generally need to get the expanded scope for that county.


----------

